# Racing Pigeon Form?



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

I handled birds from my club members during load out and I noticed every now and then a pigeon would have a sharp "bump" across the wing. I asked the guys what it means and I didn't get a good answer. 

Now to be clear (as best as possible) what I am referring to is when a pigeon is in the palm of your hand and your run the palm of your other hand along its body across the wing some birds have bumps at the wing joints. 

Is this from inbreeding? does it effect the birds performance? or is this just a "skinny pigeon"? (I don't have skinny birds so its unfamiliar to me if that is the case) or is the wing joint more pronounced when the bird is in heavy training? 

Some told me it doesn't matter..but if you understand what I am saying I would like to hear your thoughts on this.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I'll bet if you watch the race sheet that bird wont come home in good time. I've had a couple that way I think it is a product of too much inbreeding.
Dave


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

Crazy Pete said:


> I'll bet if you watch the race sheet that bird wont come home in good time. I've had a couple that way I think it is a product of too much inbreeding.
> Dave


I just stuffed the birds on the truck lol..I know the club guys have some high dollar birds. It was one of the only differences I noticed between my birds and what they are flying.


----------



## Pigeonrh (Oct 3, 2001)

I recently watch John McGee's DVD and he says you can tell a distance bird from a sprint bird by these bumps and how they are spaced out. Something to do with a thumbs length from the outside of the wing... Cant remember right now Ill have to watch it again. lol


----------



## Matt Bell (May 5, 2010)

Pigeonrh said:


> I recently watch John McGee's DVD and he says you can tell a distance bird from a sprint bird by these bumps and how they are spaced out. Something to do with a thumbs length from the outside of the wing... Cant remember right now Ill have to watch it again. lol


Supposedly the shorter the length the more of a sprint bird it is. Has to do with the length of the bones and how they mechanically work together.


----------

